# a good workout



## 21249 (Feb 28, 2006)

I have been doing belly dancing. I know sounds silly but it is a good workout!!! I joined with some co-workers at a studio and it is fun and hard at the same time. There are all shapes and sizes and ages!! No pain with this. I can't do just abdominal things cause it hurts but not with this!!You should try it!!!ChrissyChrissy


----------

